# Do I need to inject brine into a 2-3" thick pork belly for bacon curing?



## snorkelinggirl (Jan 24, 2013)

Hello,

I just started defrosting a couple of 5 lb belly sections and will start curing them for bacon over the weekend. I had planned to cure one belly section using a 2.25% kosher salt and 156 ppm nitrite (+ sugar, spices, etc.) dry cure, and was planning to try Pop's wet brine (using 1/2 cup salt per gallon water) with the other section.   I was figuring on a 14 day cure for both sections.

One of the belly sections is a plump one, around 2 - 3" thick. I'm planning to use Pop's wet brine on this belly section. I've got a few questions about this:

- Is this belly thick enough that I should also inject some wet brine into the belly?

- If I do inject brine, does anybody know what gauge needle is best to use?   I was just planning on grabbing a plastic syringe and a needle from work (side note: I'm an R.N., not a drug dealer)  rather than buying a special brine injector.

- If I do inject brine, can anyone explain or point me to a resource where I can learn where and how much to inject?  Never injected brine before.

- And finally, I believe that Pop's brine is an equilibrium cure. Therefore I don't think I need to worry about "overcuring", so is a 10-14 day cure still appropriate in duration if I do inject brine as well?

Thank you in advance for any help!


----------



## smokey mo (Jan 24, 2013)

Good Morning Fellow NorthWester!

I am not sure but I am sure someone will be around soon to give their advice.  I have only made Buck Board Bacon and just dry cured it.  I know many people love Pops stuff so hang tight.  they will be'a comin'

Good luck.


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Jan 25, 2013)

As I think my question got lost amidst other posts, I'm reposting it.  Hope one of you bacon wet-briners can answer this for me!

Thanks again,

Clarissa


----------



## sound1 (Jan 25, 2013)

You can inject if you wish but it would not be necessary. Just use Pops brine and 14 days would be plenty. I wish the bellies around here were nice and thick like that.

Warning....Once you have had the home made stuff, the store bought just won't do it for ya any more.


----------



## smoking b (Jan 25, 2013)

Pops recommends 1 week per inch of thickness in his brine. Here is what he wrote on Canadian Bacon.

Pops6927
Dec 10, 2012 at 5:09 am

It is not mandatory to inject; just make sure you cure it long enough. I go by 1" = 1 week. 2" 2 weeks, 3" 3 weeks and inject, 4 weeks 4" and inject. Canadian bacon pork loin is in the 2" category and optional on injecting. The main thing is to let it cure long enough so you don't get this:













uncured cured pork.jpeg



__ pops6927
__ Dec 10, 2012






That is Canadian bacon that was not cured long enough, so it never got cured fully in the center. 14 days is minimum to cure it (I think this was 7 days in the brine).


----------



## doctord1955 (Jan 25, 2013)

I wouldnt inject!  I have been using pops brine recipe for at least a year now on loins and bacons and butts!  I always go about 14 days up to 21 days!  If ur worried just leave it in a little longer!


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 25, 2013)

If you have the correct amount of cure for the lbs of meat you can't over cure it by letting it sit to long. So if your worried just let it sit a few more days. But you can under cure it by not letting it sit long enough which is what that picture is showing.


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Jan 25, 2013)

Thank you to everyone for answering my question and your very helpful information!  I'll plan on a 3 week cure for my thicker belly, and not worry about injecting brine.

That Canadian Bacon picture was awesome.  A picture really is worth a 1000 words.

Thanks again everyone, and have a great and smoky weekend!

Clarissa


----------



## hoity toit (Jan 30, 2013)

Smoking B said:


> Pops recommends 1 week per inch of thickness in his brine. Here is what he wrote on Canadian Bacon.
> 
> Pops6927
> Dec 10, 2012 at 5:09 am
> ...


That is exactly what happened to 2 deer roasts I was brining to smoke and slice. They were 4-5" think and about an in in the middle wasn't cured. I had them brined fo 16 days. I had to throw them both away. This just happened a couple weeks ago.


----------



## smoking b (Jan 30, 2013)

Sorry to hear that Hoity Toit.  It's no fun having to throw meat out. At least it wasn't a really expensive cut.


----------

